# Heater burns...



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

its making me think that piranhas doesnt feel pain at all...
2 of my 4 rbps have big heater bruns and they dont seem to mind it!!!
still eating voraciously... crazeee...

now i bought heater protectors and covered the entire surface of my heater
for their sake...

oh yeah... this monster have supernatural healing powers man!!!

the 2nd pic is after a week of healing.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

what kind of heater protectors did you install?

Are they just wraps to cover them? Or something else....


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

those burns look pretty nasty in my eyes...never really seen heater burns in my time....add some salt to that bitch, get that thing looking good again


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

the one that most lfs have...
"heater-guards" as they call it.. its some kinf of a hard plastic that can cover the bottom and they have this middle part that has the sunction cups.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ahh....yeah i know what you're talking about. For some reason i was picturing something different.

Yeah that burn looks pretty bad....


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> those burns look pretty nasty in my eyes...never really seen heater burns in my time....add some salt to that bitch, get that thing looking good again


yeah ive done that, however i always have a little salt to almost all my tanks...
hes healing very well, look at the 2nd pic... thats is him now!









he doesnt seem hurt... so what u guys think? does p's feel pain? i got one too thats was bitten on the top oh its back... its completely healed too.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn, that was a nasty burn to the 3rd degree. Suprised your other Ps didnt try and finish him off due to open flesh. But glad to hear he's on his way to a better recovery!!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Disease, Parasite and Injury Forum

Harry


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

god luck . melefix,and salt he will be back to normal in no time. sorry guys my post are starting get sloppy ..pain meds are kicking me in the nuts. 10mg percocet,and 7.5mg norco kind of makes things blurry. had my shoulder rebuit labreal tear,rotor cuff rebuild,and 5 anchors,and a lot of stiches. had the sugery 28 of nov ,and arm immoiblized for 5 weeks just started my 3rd week of therapy fo movment. still have about 3-6 months for full recovery. soory got off topic


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

That is nasty but just glad to read he is getting better. Good job.


----------

